# Paint Preservation/Stabilization



## meteor (Dec 20, 2011)

These photos are from a 1933 bike.  Any suggestions etc on how to preserve what is left? Leaving as is does leave paint vulnerable and I have no interest or desire to strip and repaint.  For example, one probably bad idea I've thought of is to get automotive clear enamel (preferably flat but all I can find is gloss), sand rust down where I can, and then spray a couple coats on.....


----------



## robertc (Dec 20, 2011)

*Wd-40*

I am a believer in WD-40. Spray in on and let it set a while. I use 0000 steel wool (because I have not been able to find brass wool cheap) to buff and clean the paint. Like many have said, use caution around the decals and pin stripping. I have used a light compound afterwards also if needed. Follow up with several coats good paste wax. You will be supprised what can happen with a little elbow grease and time. Good luck and by the way nice bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

spray anything on it and it could lift the rest of the loose paint and potential more loss of paint.


----------

